# Atomic Elephant Turds



## chefrc

These are really wonderful

Bell Peppers

Diced Garlic

Smoked White Cheddar

Sliced Baby Swiss ( Amish )

Shredded Cheddar , Sprinkled

Diced Onion

2 Habanaros Diced

Throw them on the smoker and after they smoke for 10-12 minutes , bring them in and cover the pan with foil and let the set until you are ready to eat. Don't get me wrong I love ABT'S . But you are going to eat peppers ,,,,Let's eat them.












Now these are a chilihead's dream come true. If you want them here is the recipe. Enjoy!!! I love them


----------



## richoso1

Great twist on an old standard. I like the flavor combos. It's all good my friend. A thumbs up on this thread.


----------



## celticgladiator

looking pretty good there!


----------



## rbranstner

I'm with you. Any pepper I can get from my dads garden I stuff them and wrap them and make them into ABT's or what ever you want to call them.


----------



## venture

Habaneros?  Keep the yogurt handy and come on ice cream!


----------



## squirrel

These look great, I have yet to make ABT's, OCD's, ADHD's, or whatever they are called, but I giggle like a school girl every time I say the word "Turd" LOL!


----------



## scarbelly

Those look great  and I have saved the recipe. Can you tell us what temp you smoked these at? They look like they are sitting on a pretty warm fire and that would make sense with the time you suggest - and THANKS for sharing this recipe


----------



## ak1

Squirrel said:


> These look great, I have yet to make ABT's, OCD's, ADHD's, or whatever they are called, but I giggle like a school girl every time I say the word "Turd" LOL!


I can't believe that you of all people haven't made ABT's yet
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I figure you if any one, would have already figured out how to smoke water


----------



## jirodriguez

AK1 said:


> I can't believe that you of all people haven't made ABT's yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure you if any one, would have already figured out how to smoke water


I'm pretty sure that if Squirrel can figure out a way to fit it into her smoker then she will smoke it.... no matter what "it" is! LOL


----------



## race.fan

Those look great Chefrc. You just gave me a great idea for the weekend, got some peppers

in the garden that are ready. But I have to add some bacon to your recipe. I love hog fat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe some bacon bits sprinkled on top.

Thanks

Happy Somkin


----------



## bayouchilehead

Those look mighty good. I will have to try some stuff bell's soon.


race.fan said:


> Those look great Chefrc. You just gave me a great idea for the weekend, got some peppers
> 
> in the garden that are ready. *But I have to add some bacon to your recipe. I love hog fat**.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some bacon bits sprinkled on top.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Happy Somkin


I second that statement, Bacon makes everything better!!


----------



## Dutch

Okay, I'll admit be being skeptical when I saw the thread title and then saw the first pic and realized that they were bell peppers. Said to meownself, Okay, I get the "elephant" part by the use of the bell pepper but the "Atomic" from bell peppers-no way. Then I read the recipe and saw that it called for not 1, but 2 diced habanaros. My next thought was that my little bro is gonna love these as he grows a dozen or more habanaro plants every year.

Points to ya a Chef 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and I clicked on the "thumb up" button for ya too!!


----------



## chefrc

Thanks all, Yes Bacon makes everything better. I grilled them at 275-300 the reason I know this , is I installed a calibrated thermometer in the lid of the old Weber.Thanks Again. I have a million recipes. I just have to take the time to get them on.


----------

